# Bad Epoxy Topcoat??



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I just did a couple jigs recently with Devcon 2ton epoxy. Something went wrong. If anything, the batch was a little heavy on the hardener as it was the last bit of the container. The epoxy got firm but not as "hard" as in the past. The lures are tacky to the touch. Anyone recommend a solvent or other that could remove the stickiness?? Thoughts on what went wrong for the future?


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

bad mixing


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Bad mixing possibly AND never mix with a piece of wood!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Why no wood? I mixed a dozen or more previous batches with toothpicks and they cured up well. What alternatives would be better/recommended??


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Unequal portions and/or improper mixing causes that. You might try a light wiping with some denatured alcohol on a lint free cloth and applying another coat once it evaporates.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I will try the denatured alcohol and re-coat.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingfisher72 said:


> Thanks everyone. I will try the denatured alcohol and re-coat.


on jigs I will go with powder paint,and on spoones to.
2 minutes aply powder paint,then bake for 15 minutes at 350 degree in toster ave ,no smell chemicals.


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

Powder paint is the only way to go. A fluid bed makes applying the paint more consistent and professional. Look up TJ s tackle.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Powder Paint would melt/warp the lexan fins...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingfisher72 said:


> Powder Paint would melt/warp the lexan fins...


give us picture.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/balance-jigs.311777/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingfisher72 said:


> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/balance-jigs.311777/


you doing good job.
if you like to try powder paint,you would have to make the fins from ,coper,aluninum or stainless sheetmetal.any coper pipes,cut them in half,strait with hamer and you have coper sheeting for fins.
just idea.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know there are "Purist" on here who will think this is "hill-jack" but if I was making these, I'd topcoat with clear Nail Polish! I use it on nearly every lure I make. Couple coats gives them durability and a shine that can't be beat. Never had any issues "mixing" paint types as long as the base/color coat is well dried/cured, and my brush is heavily coated with the clear. JMO!


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

^

i use Sally Hansen " Hard as Nails " clear on about all my jigs . I use powder paint on bigger jigs, and finger nail polish on my hard water " ice jigs ". I will use the hard as nails over stick on eyes, and also over the nail polish on my ice jigs. Works great, and no problems yet !


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I initially was using the nail polish and it did work well to protect the paint job. I would occasionally lose a fin though. The previously fully cured epoxy joint at the fin would sometimes get soft or soupy after the polish topcoat. Possibly the acetone in the polish eating the epoxy? Having the fin and body under one unifying "strong" topcoat like an epoxy makes the fin-body connection bulletproof.


----------

